# Sorry Georgia fans...



## jiminbogart (Jan 8, 2019)

I know that a lot of Georgia fans are biding their time while they pray Saban retires so the Bulldogs can get some SEC glory.

Looks to me that Dabo is next in line for the throne at Bama.

When Saban  retires Bama will reload with Dabo. 

That 40 year old dust in the Bulldog's trophy case is going to get another couple decades of dust laid upon it.

Does my heart good.


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 8, 2019)

Trolling ... trolling you will go!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 8, 2019)

jiminbogart said:


> I know that a lot of Georgia fans are biding their time while they pray Saban retires so the Bulldogs can get some SEC glory.
> 
> Looks to me that Dabo is next in line for the throne at Bama.
> 
> ...


To bad gt isn’t in this conversation


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 8, 2019)

DAWG1419 said:


> To bad gt isn’t in this conversation



Or ANY conversation...


----------



## Patriot44 (Jan 8, 2019)

Heard on a sports talk show last week that Kirby was in the Saban/Dabo club of elite College Coaches and the 4th member was a very distant 4th. In fact, they had no idea who was 4th.


----------



## westcobbdog (Jan 8, 2019)

porr fella, UGA resides in his head obviously.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 8, 2019)

westcobbdog said:


> porr fella, UGA resides in his head obviously.




You never forget the bully that has beaten you into submission.. time.. and time again..


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 8, 2019)

Patriot44 said:


> Heard on a sports talk show last week that Kirby was in the Saban/Dabo club of elite College Coaches and the 4th member was a very distant 4th. In fact, they had no idea who was 4th.


That laughable. Kirby hasn't done anything to compare to Saban or dabo


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 8, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> That laughable. Kirby hasn't done anything to compare to Saban or dabo



And Ohio States new coach hasn't done squat but you wait.. This fall the ESPN homers will be all over him acting like he can walk on water... What a joke.


----------



## Patriot44 (Jan 8, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> That laughable. Kirby hasn't done anything to compare to Saban or dabo


They did say, with Meyer leaving, the only other viable coach is Kirby. I agree.


----------



## Patriot44 (Jan 8, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> And Ohio States new coach hasn't done squat but you wait.. This fall the ESPN homers will be all over him acting like he can walk on water... What a joke.


They already made them number 3 in the AP poll.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 8, 2019)

Patriot44 said:


> They did say, with Meyer leaving, the only other viable coach is Kirby. I agree.




And after last night, Dabo may be sending Saban into an early retirement.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 8, 2019)

Patriot44 said:


> They already made them number 3 in the AP poll.



My point, exactly!


----------



## fireman1501 (Jan 8, 2019)

jiminbogart said:


> I know that a lot of Georgia fans are biding their time while they pray Saban retires so the Bulldogs can get some SEC glory.
> 
> Looks to me that Dabo is next in line for the throne at Bama.
> 
> ...


After a game like that  he might do like Myers and go to a easier conference. Lol


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 8, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> My point, exactly!


Based on the outcome of the conference championship game's and bowl games who would you put at #3. After all they're a 1 loss conference champ that won there bowl game


----------



## poohbear (Jan 8, 2019)

jiminbogart said:


> I know that a lot of Georgia fans are biding their time while they pray Saban retires so the Bulldogs can get some SEC glory.
> 
> Looks to me that Dabo is next in line for the throne at Bama.
> 
> ...


Naw we going to do it while Saban is there. and I doubt Dabo will go to Bama to much pressure there


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 8, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> Based on the outcome of the conference championship game's and bowl games who would you put at #3. After all they're a 1 loss conference champ that won there bowl game



Not Ohio State. But what does it matter what I think?



mguthrie said:


> What does the poles mean at this point? Absolutely nothing.


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 8, 2019)

fireman1501 said:


> After a game like that  he might do like Myers and go to a easier conference. Lol


Doesn't get any easier than the sec. I mean, come on. The sec's 2 best teams got smoked in post season play


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 8, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Not Ohio State. But what does it matter what I think?


And I stand by that quote. You the one that was screaming UGA was 5th in the pole like it was something to be proud of


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 8, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> Doesn't get any easier than the sec. I mean, come on. The sec's 2 best teams got smoked in post season play



Your conference championship had Northwestern in it..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 8, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Your conference championship had Northwestern in it..




That's almost as bad as losing to Purdue... Almost..


----------



## TinKnocker (Jan 8, 2019)

jiminbogart said:


> Looks to me that Dabo is next in line for the throne at Bama.
> 
> When Saban  retires Bama will reload with Dabo.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 8, 2019)

Clemson and Bama are on a level that big ole bulldwag nose can't even sniff.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 8, 2019)

Nitram4891 said:


> Clemson and Bama are on a level that big ole bulldwag nose can't even sniff.




You don't watch much college football, do you?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 8, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> You don't watch much college football, do you?



Iv'e watched back up QBs beat up UGA's D two years in a row when it mattered.  But yea, you are on the same level lol... it's not clempsoning anymore, it's dwaging.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 8, 2019)

Nitram4891 said:


> Iv'e watched back up QBs beat up UGA's D two years in a row when it mattered.  But yea, you are on the same level lol... it's not clempsoning anymore, it's dwaging.



If we weren't on the same level, how did we get in those games?


----------



## fireman1501 (Jan 8, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Your conference championship had Northwestern in it..


Yea what he said?????


----------



## TinKnocker (Jan 8, 2019)

Nitram4891 said:


> Iv'e watched back up QBs beat up UGA's D two years in a row when it mattered.


This is a ridiculous take. The "backup" in 2017 was a Heisman finalist this year. The "backup" in 2018 was the 2017 offensive player of the year.

I get that they were both technically backups, but people make them sound like bums and discredit the fact they are actually top tier players.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 8, 2019)

TinKnocker said:


> This is a ridiculous take. The "backup" in 2017 was a Heisman finalist this year. The "backup" in 2018 was the 2017 offensive player of the year.
> 
> I get that they were both technically backups, but people make them sound like bums and discredit the fact they are actually top tier players.




Exactly, their backups can beat your starter and everybody else's.  They have depth at every position.  NOT. THE. SAME. LEVEL.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 8, 2019)

Nitram4891 said:


> Exactly, their backups can beat your starter and everybody else's.



 

Well, apparently not.. Bama did lose last night.. And it wasn't even a game.. 

Saying Jalen Hurts is just a backup shows you don't know what you're talking about. The only reason Jalen stayed at Bama was he had no choice unless he wanted to sit out a year.


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 8, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Your conference championship had Northwestern in it..


And they won there bowl game


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 8, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> If we weren't on the same level, how did we get in those games?


Because the rest of the sec sucks worse


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 8, 2019)

TinKnocker said:


> This is a ridiculous take. The "backup" in 2017 was a Heisman finalist this year. The "backup" in 2018 was the 2017 offensive player of the year.
> 
> I get that they were both technically backups, but people make them sound like bums and discredit the fact they are actually top tier players.


Sure didn't look like it last night. They finally played a top tier team and got spanked


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 8, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Well, apparently not.. Bama did lose last night.. And it wasn't even a game..
> 
> Saying Jalen Hurts is just a backup shows you don't know what you're talking about. The only reason Jalen stayed at Bama was he had no choice unless he wanted to sit out a year.



Yeah Bama lost to the other elite team.  No one else is on the same level.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 8, 2019)

Nitram4891 said:


> Iv'e watched back up QBs beat up UGA's D two years in a row when it mattered.  But yea, you are on the same level lol... it's not clempsoning anymore, it's dwaging.



Well, we're on a level you jacket's fans are always looking up at. We're also your baby daddy but y'all won't admit it.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 8, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> Because the rest of the sec sucks worse


Is it like Purdue suck? Or Northwestern suck?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 8, 2019)

Nitram4891 said:


> Yeah Bama lost to the other elite team.  No one else is on the same level.


Yep, the Dawgs could never compete with Bama.. 

Too bad the head to head games show you're wrong.


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 8, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Yep, the Dawgs could never compete with Bama..
> 
> Too bad the head to head games show you're wrong.


The dawgs lost what were those? "Good" losses


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 8, 2019)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 8, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> The dawgs lost what were those? "Good" losses




I know they weren't as good as that Purdue loss... But hey.. It's Bama. No one can ever compete with them. Not even Clemson.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 8, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> The dawgs lost what were those? "Good" losses



I got just 2 words for you Guth - "Purdue".


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 8, 2019)

Dang, I thought the NC would pry us out of peoples mind for at least a week. Boy was I wrong. DDS is a lot worse than I thought.


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 8, 2019)

elfiii said:


> I got just 2 words for you Guth - "Purdue".


Well I got 3 for you then. LSU,Bama and Texas


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 8, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Dang, I thought the NC would pry us out of peoples mind for at least a week. Boy was I wrong. DDS is a lot worse than I thought.


Just givin back what slayer dishes out. Pokin a little fun. Remember I am a fan of the bulldogs.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 8, 2019)

fireman1501 said:


> After a game like that  he might do like Myers and go to a easier conference. Lol



Saban?

Looks like he's already in a pretty easy conference. They cut through the regular season teams like a knife through butter. Only to be flat out destroyed by an acc team


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 8, 2019)

Dabo will prolly stay at Clemson and build a dynasty like Saban has at Bama!
I don't see Dabo leaving Clemson anytime. Why would he leave such a AWESOME program that he has built?  I see many Nattys with Dabo at Clemson!

Clemson will offer Dabo to stay just as Bama has done with Saban. IMO


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 8, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> Dabo will prolly stay at Clemson and build a dynasty like Saban has at Bama!
> I don't see Dabo leaving Clemson anytime. Why would he leave such a AWESOME program that he has built?  I see many Nattys with Dabo at Clemson!
> 
> Clemson will offer Dabo to stay just as Bama has done with Saban. IMO



Clemson doesn't have near the check book that bammer has, plus Dabo is a bammer alumnus.


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 8, 2019)

MudDucker said:


> Clemson doesn't have near the check book that bammer has, plus Dabo is a bammer alumnus.


Maybe but Clemson's pocketbook is growing fast!
Nick Saban didn't play for Bama so that doesn't mean that much.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 8, 2019)

Clemson's checkbook cant be too shabby. They're paying a coordinator 2+mil a year.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 8, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Clemson's checkbook cant be too shabby. They're paying a coordinator 2+mil a year.




Pfffttt... Bama's players are getting more than that under the table!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 8, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> Well I got 3 for you then. LSU,Bama and Texas



Yeah, but all 3 of them are real college football teams. 2 of them are in the SEC, the professional football conference of the NCAA, not to be confused with the B1G patsies.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 8, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Pfffttt... Bama's players are getting more than that under the table!



Well they're highly overpaid ?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 8, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Yeah, but all 3 of them are real college football teams. 2 of them are in the SEC, the professional football conference of the NCAA, not to be confused with the B1G patsies.




Oh come on.. We all know Northwestern is a College Football Powerhouse.. And Purdue.. They pounded OSU like a drum.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 8, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Well they're highly overpaid ?



Saban had that same conversation last night in the locker room..


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 8, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Saban had that same conversation last night in the locker room..


??


----------



## elfiii (Jan 8, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Saban?
> 
> Looks like he's already in a pretty easy conference. They cut through the regular season teams like a knife through butter. Only to be flat out destroyed by an acc team



http://www.espn.com/college-football/rankings

Finishing in the Top 10 - 4 SEC teams, 1 ACC team.

Finishing in the Top 25 - 6 SEC teams, 2 ACC teams.

I'm just sayin'........


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 8, 2019)

elfiii said:


> http://www.espn.com/college-football/rankings
> 
> Finishing in the Top 10 - 4 SEC teams, 1 ACC team.
> 
> ...




Who finished ON top?


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 8, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> Just givin back what slayer dishes out. Pokin a little fun. Remember I am a fan of the bulldogs.



And I am a fan of fun.


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 8, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Saban had that same conversation last night in the locker room..


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 8, 2019)

Alabama has destroyed the Sec. 5 or 6 yrs ago you couldnt pay Sec fans to pull against their conference.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 8, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Alabama has destroyed the Sec. 5 or 6 yrs ago you couldnt pay Sec fans to pull against their conference.




Pulling for and laughing are 2 different things.. I was pulling for them last night. And now I'm laughing!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 8, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> I was pulling for them last night.



You're in the minority


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 8, 2019)

Kirby smart going to the bucs?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 8, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> If we weren't on the same level, how did we get in those games?


Same way Northwestern made the Big10 championship. ?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 8, 2019)

Nitram4891 said:


> Kirby smart going to the bucs?



I'm thinking he's holding out for next years Falcons vacancy!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 8, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Same way Northwestern made the Big10 championship. ?




You're proving my point... Ohio State is on the same level as Northwestern..


----------



## elfiii (Jan 8, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Pulling for and laughing are 2 different things.. I was pulling for them last night. And now I'm laughing!



Same here. Clemson's next to last TD cured me though. I am getting a chuckle at how the mighty have fallen.


----------



## jiminbogart (Jan 8, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Yep, the Dawgs could never compete with Bama..
> 
> Too bad the head to head games show you're wrong.




I just had some tortellini in red gravy come out my nose. That was painful.


----------



## jiminbogart (Jan 8, 2019)

elfiii said:


> http://www.espn.com/college-football/rankings
> 
> Finishing in the Top 10 - 4 SEC teams, 1 ACC team.
> 
> ...




Only #1 matters. The rest are losers. Period. 

ACC!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 8, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> You're in the minority



I am in that minority also.


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 8, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> And after last night, Dabo may be sending Saban into an early retirement.


Your just hoping Nick will be back. He lives for stuff like this.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 8, 2019)

king killer delete said:


> Your just hoping Nick will be back. He lives for stuff like this.



He's not going to be living much longer acting like this.. His ol ticker is going to give up..


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 8, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> I am in that minority also.



Oh I know you were pulling for Bama. Let's be real, last night the 2018 Clemson Tigers, were America's team!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 8, 2019)

jiminbogart said:


> Only #1 matters. The rest are losers. Period.
> 
> ACC!



Yep. That's why the ACC matters even less than the SEC.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 8, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Let's be real, last night the 2018 Clemson Tigers, were America's team!



No, they weren't. All they did was beat Bama. Don't go putting on airs here in Realsville.


----------



## fairhopebama (Jan 8, 2019)

jiminbogart said:


> I know that a lot of Georgia fans are biding their time while they pray Saban retires so the Bulldogs can get some SEC glory.
> 
> Looks to me that Dabo is next in line for the throne at Bama.
> 
> ...


I think that win last night will have Dabo at Clemson for a long time. I no longer see him going to Bama. He has built his own program and his name is on it. Had Bama won last night, maybe the option was still open.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 8, 2019)

fairhopebama said:


> I think that win last night will have Dabo at Clemson for a long time. I no longer see him going to Bama. He has built his own program and his name is on it. Had Bama won last night, maybe the option was still open.


Bama's next coach is already there!


----------



## fairhopebama (Jan 8, 2019)

Dream on buddy.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 8, 2019)

elfiii said:


> No, they weren't. All they did was beat Bama. Don't go putting on airs here in Realsville.



?

Do you have any form of social media?


----------



## fairhopebama (Jan 8, 2019)

the red face clashes with the crimson.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 8, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> He's not going to be living much longer acting like this.. His ol ticker is going to give up..



Interesting. How old is his daughter now?


----------



## fairhopebama (Jan 8, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> He's not going to be living much longer acting like this.. His ol ticker is going to give up..


He is probably healthier
 than most people on this forum


----------



## elfiii (Jan 8, 2019)

fairhopebama said:


> I think that win last night will have Dabo at Clemson for a long time. I no longer see him going to Bama. He has built his own program and his name is on it. Had Bama won last night, maybe the option was still open.



I don't know fairhope. Going home to coach your college alma mater which happens to be Alabama, one of, if not the winningest college football program in modern times would be hard to turn down, even if you got a sweet groove working up in Souf Cakalakey. Dabo would be an instant success at Bama and that has me worried more than playing Bama again with Saban coaching. The Alabama dynasty would be insured for another 15 years if not more.


----------



## fairhopebama (Jan 8, 2019)

elfiii said:


> I don't know fairhope. Going home to coach your college alma mater which happens to be Alabama, one of, if not the winningest college football program in modern times would be hard to turn down, even if you got a sweet groove working up in Souf Cakalakey. Dabo would be an instant success at Bama and that has me worried more than playing Bama again with Saban coaching. The Alabama dynasty would be insured for another 15 years if not more.


Oh, I would love to have him at Bama when the time comes. I think the longer his feet stay planted in Clemson, the deeper they become rooted. If things stay the way they look like they will stay, he will build a dynasty there. It has already started if you ask me.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 8, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Interesting. How old is his daughter now?



I'll shoot Lane Kiffen a text.. He knows..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 8, 2019)

fairhopebama said:


> He is probably healthier
> than most people on this forum


That's not saying much..


----------



## elfiii (Jan 8, 2019)

fairhopebama said:


> Oh, I would love to have him at Bama when the time comes. I think the longer his feet stay planted in Clemson, the deeper they become rooted. If things stay the way they look like they will stay, he will build a dynasty there. It has already started if you ask me.



That's all true and especially since he's the head coach of a red hot program that has it all, including the QB we should have gotten. Kirby Smart gave his all at Alabama and was part of the Bama dynasty but the minute UGA reared its' head and said come on home and take us to the promised land he was all over it like a cheap suit. This was his first head coaching opportunity so it's not a fair comparison to Dabo but I bet he could be convinced to come on home to Tuscaloosa and keep the tradition alive for the right price and circumstances. If it was a rebuilding situation he would probably turn it down but I don't think he would have any compunction about stepping into Saban's shoes. If I were him it would have a very strong appeal. But he ain't me.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 8, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> I'll shoot Lane Kiffen a text.. He knows..


?????????


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 8, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> ?????????


Pruitt too


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 8, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> He's not going to be living much longer acting like this.. His ol ticker is going to give up..


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 8, 2019)

He will be back.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 8, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Pruitt too


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 8, 2019)

king killer delete said:


> He will be back.


Vols have been saying that forever!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 8, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Pruitt too


Also explains the constant coaching changes at Bama..


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 8, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Vols have been saying that forever!


Just like The famous Georgia line. Next Year


----------



## TinKnocker (Jan 8, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Alabama has destroyed the Sec. 5 or 6 yrs ago you couldnt pay Sec fans to pull against their conference.


Coulda paid me! "Conference fans" are idjits.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 8, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Also explains the constant coaching changes at Bama..



Well there ought to be some new positions open tomorrow. Time to update the ol resume


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 8, 2019)

king killer delete said:


> Just like The famous Georgia line. Next Year




So we are on the same level as Bama.. Sweet! Been saying it all day..


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 8, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Well there ought to be some new positions open tomorrow. Time to update the ol resume



Nope scratch that. I ain't going there after Butch


----------



## jiminbogart (Jan 8, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Yep. That's why the ACC matters even less than the SEC.



Wait just a minute, Clemson is ACC last time I looked. SEC can be the first loser. Happy?


----------



## elfiii (Jan 8, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Nope scratch that. I ain't going there after Butch



That's prolly why they lost. It's the Butch curse. Saban should have seen this coming.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 8, 2019)

elfiii said:


> That's prolly why they lost. It's the Butch curse. Saban should have seen this coming.




did you know the last team to dominate Alabama by 16 + points was Nick Saban with LSU..


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 8, 2019)

For all the Uga fans wondering why everybody piles on em after a loss. One quick look in here today reveals why ???


----------



## elfiii (Jan 8, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> For all the Uga fans wondering why everybody piles on em after a loss. One quick look in here today reveals why ???



It's all good. We do the same thing but since there's more of us we saturate the defenses of the rest of you.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 8, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> For all the Uga fans wondering why everybody piles on em after a loss. One quick look in here today reveals why ???




I don't wonder.. I do it after every Vol loss.. And Auburn loss.. And.. Heck, I do it to everyone..


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 8, 2019)

elfiii said:


> It's all good. We do the same thing but since there's more of us we saturate the defenses of the rest of you.



I dont know Elfiii some of yall are getting pretty sensitive with age...


----------



## elfiii (Jan 8, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> I dont know Elfiii some of yall are getting pretty sensitive with age...



Not me. I'm just as mean today as the day I was I born.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 8, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> I don't wonder.. I do it after every Vol loss.. And Auburn loss.. And.. Heck, I do it to everyone..



Well you get tired of being piled on every day by fans of other Colleges. We will pile on until next fall.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 8, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Well you get tired of being piled on every day by fans of other Colleges. We will pile on until next fall.


That’s a promise!!!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 8, 2019)

Have y'all noticed how many posts have been made in this forum today in just a few threads? How come? Did Alabama lose the National Championship game or something? I can't think of anything else that would cause this kind of stir in here outside of the Dawgs winning a Natty and we all know that hasn't happened in 40 years.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 8, 2019)

It was akay for people to pile on us after the Sugar Bowl, but we not supposed to say anything, about Clempsum beating Bamer.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 8, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Have y'all noticed how many posts have been made in this forum today in just a few threads? How come? Did Alabama lose the National Championship game or something? I can't think of anything else that would cause this kind of stir in here outside of the Dawgs winning a Natty and we all know that hasn't happened in 40 years.



Theyll have to buy a new forum if the dogs ever win. This un here will break. 

It was slow loading last night and Uga wasnt even palying..?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 8, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> and Uga wasnt even palying..?


The Bammers say they weren’t either. They were over the fact they actually had to play and not just given the trophy..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 8, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> It was akay for people to pile on us after the Sugar Bowl, but we not supposed to say anything, about Clempsum beating Bamer.



Oh, I got this.. 

Hold my beer.. Going to be a FUN offseason!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 8, 2019)

If anyone has 6's number yall might want to call and check on him. He's not posted all day which is very unlike him after a NCG. He's not done this since this same time in 2017.....


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 8, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> If anyone has 6's number yall might want to call and check on him. He's not posted all day which is very unlike him after a NCG. He's not done this since this same time in 2017.....


Yeah. And I was hoping he was going to post a few more pics. But I reckon the scoreboard was captured in the background of most of them.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 8, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> Yeah. And I was hoping he was going to post a few more pics. But I reckon the scoreboard was captured in the background of most of them.



???


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 8, 2019)

He probably broke the camera early in the 2nd quarter.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 8, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> He probably broke the camera early in the 2nd quarter.


Nah, by the second quarter, he was prolly so tore up, he was trying to take pictures with an empty beer can.


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 9, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> So we are on the same level as Bama.. Sweet! Been saying it all day..


You are not on the Same level. I respect you die hard dawg fans. But lets face facts Last year BAMA beat up and hurt got beat by Auburn. Georgia got beat by Auburn. Then Georgia got to play and beat Auburn. Then Georgia and BAMA play the National Championship and Alabama beat you. Georgia got beat in over time. Leading all the way and still got beat. This year same thing. You can not finish and the Dawgs have not in 39 years. If Georgia had gone to the sugar bowl and made a Statement you might have an argument. But that display in that game makes the Dawgs look weak. Bama lost one game and its the end of the world. No Excuse but Clemson came to play and Bama did not. The dawgs may get to where they play Clemson and it will be your turn. Bama has gone home and will reload. They may be back and they may not but no way are the dawgs on the same level. Since the play offs started Bama has won two and Clemson has won two. The Kirby shine has now gone away. all those great starters are gone and you got to rebuild. Bama will to and so will Clemson. The Dawgs could not beat LSU and I warned you that Death Valley was no joke. Folks did not listen. What the dawgs need to worry about is a Gator team coming to get them. Quit thinking about Saban going away and just get better. All i hear is this trash talk from georgia fan about Bama . I gues you got tto have some thing when everyt ime you play Bama you are winning and I mean big and bama finds a way to win. I know its got to hurt. But if you were on Bamas level like Clemson you could beat us. Bama lost and this year is history. Bama lost one game and the dawgs lost 3. As long as Georgia fans keep hating you will keep losing. Beat bama and then talk trash. Clemson can talk and rightfully so. But the dawgs well we know that story.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 9, 2019)

king killer delete said:


> If Georgia had gone to the sugar bowl and made a Statement you might have an argument. .



Yeah, we should have made a bigger statement. Like Bama did against Clemson.


----------



## riprap (Jan 9, 2019)

Cause we all know fans win and lose games for their team...not coaches and players.


----------



## joepuppy (Jan 9, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Is it like Purdue suck? Or Northwestern suck?


To put this in perspective, Tennessee played Northwestern in the 2016 Outback Bowl and spanked them 45-6 with a Butch Jones team. It doesn't get much lower-tier than that.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 9, 2019)

joepuppy said:


> To put this in perspective, Tennessee played Northwestern in the 2016 Outback Bowl and spanked them 45-6 with a Butch Jones team. It doesn't get much lower-tier than that.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 9, 2019)

king killer delete said:


> You are not on the Same level. I respect you die hard dawg fans. But lets face facts Last year BAMA beat up and hurt got beat by Auburn. Georgia got beat by Auburn. Then Georgia got to play and beat Auburn. Then Georgia and BAMA play the National Championship and Alabama beat you. Georgia got beat in over time. Leading all the way and still got beat. This year same thing. You can not finish and the Dawgs have not in 39 years. If Georgia had gone to the sugar bowl and made a Statement you might have an argument. But that display in that game makes the Dawgs look weak. Bama lost one game and its the end of the world. No Excuse but Clemson came to play and Bama did not. The dawgs may get to where they play Clemson and it will be your turn. Bama has gone home and will reload. They may be back and they may not but no way are the dawgs on the same level. Since the play offs started Bama has won two and Clemson has won two. The Kirby shine has now gone away. all those great starters are gone and you got to rebuild. Bama will to and so will Clemson. The Dawgs could not beat LSU and I warned you that Death Valley was no joke. Folks did not listen. What the dawgs need to worry about is a Gator team coming to get them. Quit thinking about Saban going away and just get better. All i hear is this trash talk from georgia fan about Bama . I gues you got tto have some thing when everyt ime you play Bama you are winning and I mean big and bama finds a way to win. I know its got to hurt. But if you were on Bamas level like Clemson you could beat us. Bama lost and this year is history. Bama lost one game and the dawgs lost 3. As long as Georgia fans keep hating you will keep losing. Beat bama and then talk trash. Clemson can talk and rightfully so. But the dawgs well we know that story.



This is what losers tell themselves to make them feel better about losing. ^


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 9, 2019)

elfiii said:


> This is what losers tell themselves to make them feel better about losing. ^


OK


----------



## Twiggbuster (Jan 10, 2019)

Ball bounces our way and GA beats bama twice. You know- bama -(GOAT).


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Jan 10, 2019)

Ball bounces your way? And this whole time I thought that it was crooked referees. You are running out of excuses for next years whoopin


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 10, 2019)

At least we showed up against Alabama, and that is more than I can say for Alabama against Clemson.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Jan 10, 2019)

Bama played like crap in both of those games. The really good team took advantage of it and whooped our tail like nobody's business, embarrassed us, took us to the woodshed I mean. That other team you speak of, well, that was just another SEC Championship win


----------



## elfiii (Jan 10, 2019)

It's funny that a fan of a serious loser football program starts a thread about trolling another school losing at the top and then the fans of the loser team that got waxed in the Natty chime in too. This thread is a gaggle of losers. All it's lacking is some Vol fans chiming in and it will be complete.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Jan 10, 2019)

I was bored and decided to fish for a little bit. I knew KyDawg would get fired up. We need more fans like him. I wish that he was a Bama fan because we're outnumbered and catch it from you guys. Probably the most loyal Dawg of them all. It's really all in fun on my part. Can't we all just root for Auburn to lose every game next year and all just get along?


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Jan 10, 2019)

I was bored and decided to fish for a little bit. I knew KyDawg would get fired up. We need more fans like him. I wish that he was a Bama fan because we're outnumbered and catch it from you guys. Probably the most loyal Dawg of them all. It's really all in fun on my part. Can't we all just root for Auburn to lose every game next year and all just get along?


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 10, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> At least we showed up against Alabama, and that is more than I can say for Alabama against Clemson.


Well Said!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 11, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> I was bored and decided to fish for a little bit. I knew KyDawg would get fired up. We need more fans like him. I wish that he was a Bama fan because we're outnumbered and catch it from you guys. Probably the most loyal Dawg of them all. It's really all in fun on my part. Can't we all just root for Auburn to lose every game next year and all just get along?



Only if you throw in UT.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Jan 11, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Only if you throw in UT.


Deal. I have no problem with that


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Jan 13, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> At least we showed up against Alabama, and that is more than I can say for Alabama against Clemson.


Not sure what your point was KyDawg. Dawgs showed up against Bama, Bama showed up against the Dawgs. Neither of us showed up in our bowl game. Do you agree?


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 13, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Not sure what your point was KyDawg. Dawgs showed up against Bama, Bama showed up against the Dawgs. Neither of us showed up in our bowl game. Do you agree?



I agree except for one point. Bama had something to play for we didn't. CKS did not help us either, when he let two quitters sit among the ones that showed up.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 13, 2019)

If I had quit the Company I was working for I would not have got invited to the Christmas party.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Jan 13, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> I agree except for one point. Bama had something to play for we didn't. CKS did not help us either, when he let two quitters sit among the ones that showed up.


I know that the families get a pretty fair amount of money to travel and attend the bowl games. I wonder if the families still get the travel money if the kids decide to sit?


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 13, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> I know that the families get a pretty fair amount of money to travel and attend the bowl games. I wonder if the families still get the travel money if the kids decide to sit?



I was thinking more about the Fans that paid exorbitant rates for a Hotel room, transportation and Tickets.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Jan 13, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> I was thinking more about the Fans that paid exorbitant rates for a Hotel room, transportation and Tickets.


I was meaning that in my opinion they shouldn't get any considering that the kid made the decision not to play


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 13, 2019)

king killer delete said:


> You are not on the Same level. I respect you die hard dawg fans. But lets face facts Last year BAMA beat up and hurt got beat by Auburn. Georgia got beat by Auburn. Then Georgia got to play and beat Auburn. Then Georgia and BAMA play the National Championship and Alabama beat you. Georgia got beat in over time. Leading all the way and still got beat. This year same thing. You can not finish and the Dawgs have not in 39 years. If Georgia had gone to the sugar bowl and made a Statement you might have an argument. But that display in that game makes the Dawgs look weak. Bama lost one game and its the end of the world. No Excuse but Clemson came to play and Bama did not. The dawgs may get to where they play Clemson and it will be your turn. Bama has gone home and will reload. They may be back and they may not but no way are the dawgs on the same level. Since the play offs started Bama has won two and Clemson has won two. The Kirby shine has now gone away. all those great starters are gone and you got to rebuild. Bama will to and so will Clemson. The Dawgs could not beat LSU and I warned you that Death Valley was no joke. Folks did not listen. What the dawgs need to worry about is a Gator team coming to get them. Quit thinking about Saban going away and just get better. All i hear is this trash talk from georgia fan about Bama . I gues you got tto have some thing when everyt ime you play Bama you are winning and I mean big and bama finds a way to win. I know its got to hurt. But if you were on Bamas level like Clemson you could beat us. Bama lost and this year is history. Bama lost one game and the dawgs lost 3. As long as Georgia fans keep hating you will keep losing. Beat bama and then talk trash. Clemson can talk and rightfully so. But the dawgs well we know that story.




Florida is coming for us with this Doofus


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 13, 2019)

DAWG1419 said:


> Florida is coming for us with this Doofus
> View attachment 955771



That would be a much better pic if Petrino was the coach


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 13, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> I was meaning that in my opinion they shouldn't get any considering that the kid made the decision not to play



Dont really understand what you mean by that BG. I have no problem with kids making decisions, but with decisions come consequences. I just dont think they had any business on the sideline. What kind of message does that send to the other players? We out here working our buts off and the guys that quit us, get to go to the Bowl game and enjoy it more than we do.


----------



## riprap (Jan 13, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> That would be a much better pic if Petrino was the coach


That's only when recruiting receptionists


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 13, 2019)

DAWG1419 said:


> Florida is coming for us with this Doofus
> View attachment 955771



Killer I would never say the Dawgs are at the level of Alabama, that would be stupid. All I have ever said, is they can now compete with them, and with a bounce or two, we could have beat them. It is impossible for a Coach in his third year to be on the same level as Alabama. But CKS has narrowed the gap significantly in the last two years. I just get irritated when people come into a Forum based in Georgia, with nothing else in mind than trolling UGA fans. I think that if Bama played Clemson again, they could beat them.


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 13, 2019)

Live in the moment and enjoy ?


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 13, 2019)

Enjoy


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 13, 2019)

king killer delete said:


> Enjoy


Bama rings


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 13, 2019)

king killer delete said:


> Enjoy


Richt said those collect dust


----------



## riprap (Jan 13, 2019)

Elvis had a lot of rings too


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 13, 2019)

Let’s see the Dawgs rings???


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 13, 2019)

Well?


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 14, 2019)

We dont have as many rings as Bama, but nobody else does either, we just tickled to death to be Bulldogs, and would not swap our love for the Dawgs for every ring that had ever been made.


----------



## bullgator (Jan 14, 2019)

DAWG1419 said:


> Florida is coming for us with this Doofus
> View attachment 955771


Soon enough you’ll be calling him Daddy Doofus.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 14, 2019)

riprap said:


> Elvis had a lot of rings too



So did Mr T...


----------



## riprap (Jan 14, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> So did Mr T...


That's more like Mark Richt and the Miami turnover chain


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 14, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> We dont have as many rings as Bama, but nobody else does either, we just tickled to death to be Bulldogs, and would not swap our love for the Dawgs for every ring that had ever been made.


And I respect that. I watch the Dawgs to but people know Bama ain’t going no where?


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 14, 2019)




----------



## mguthrie (Jan 14, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Killer I would never say the Dawgs are at the level of Alabama, that would be stupid. All I have ever said, is they can now compete with them, and with a bounce or two, we could have beat them. It is impossible for a Coach in his third year to be on the same level as Alabama. But CKS has narrowed the gap significantly in the last two years. I just get irritated when people come into a Forum based in Georgia, with nothing else in mind than trolling UGA fans. I think that if Bama played Clemson again, they could beat them.


No they couldn't. Bama's not all that you folks make them out to be. They got exposed big time in the NC game


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Jan 14, 2019)

No doubt Bama got outcoached, outmanned, and outplayed in the National championship game but, what team is really all that they're made out to be? Every team struggled at times throughout the year some from what I remember. A one loss season isn't all that bad in the eyes of some folks


----------

